

The RSS Wars - Dave Winer vs Techcrunch - pathik
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/04/rss-war/

======
jokermatt999
_sigh_ There were some interesting points in this discussion initially. Now
it's just mudslinging and crap. Just let it go when it gets to this level
folks.

As a side note...does anyone else somewhat suspect that TechCrunch wrote the
whole "RSS has been killed by Twitter/Facebook" specifically to provoke this
kind of reaction? Considering they're basically a tabloid, it wouldn't
surprise me. As Siegler said in this post, these lame fights are a major part
of TC.

------
trotsky
It seems to me every other article I see at TC these days is the blogger
equivalent of the local TV news pointing the camera at the newspaper article
that broke the story.

"I was justing mindlessly browsing quora for three hours and now I'm going to
summarize whatever some insider posted..."

"We just wasted a bunch of time on twitter, check out the screenshots..."

A few years ago when people were talking about the dark future of journalism
this is what they meant.

~~~
ianl
TechCrunch is awful now :(

------
bambax
> _Everyone knows tech crunch is dead as dead can be. Killed. Dead. Dead.
> Pushing up the daisies. A former blog. Dead.dead. Sad._

Those guys aren't Monty Python, that's for sure. In memoriam:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vuW6tQ0218>

------
jedc
Anyone know the name of the tool TechCrunch uses to get the screenshots of the
tweets? I remember them writing about it, but can't find the reference.

~~~
randall
Blackbird Pie.

<http://media.twitter.com/blackbird-pie/>

------
kingofspain
This partly reminded me of school, but at least I did get learned things in
school.

